# Automating an up and over canopy garage door



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Has anybody fitted a kit to automate their existing canopy garage door? I've seen bow-arm kits available online that apply the necessary force to the top/bottom of the door... just wondered if anyone has any experience of them?

It may be easier to replace the entire door and frame... just seems a waste of a perfectly good garage door.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Certainly can be done if the door is good with the bow conversion kit

Youll lose about 10-15cm due to the bow.


----------

